# Betula's photoshoot



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I decided to take some more pics of Betula today.... and as usual she obliged with lots of posing!!!!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww she's cute.. I love her eyes!


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

She is lovely, you can see she likes the camara


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Not a shy gal is she-but being that beautiful it'd be selfish not to share


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*She's just lovely Crofty, love pic 6 with her legs stretched forward, lol*


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

haha she is such a poser! Thanks everyone  As you can see she's quite a laidback bengal! Although she does have alot to say for herself!! Think shes enjoying retirement


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

lol.she is a poser isnt she! but hey she's beautiful with it


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what gorgeous markings so pretty,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

She is just beautiful and so relaxed lovely cat


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Shes a pretty girl


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

great pics,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Lovely photos


----------



## starlight (Jun 5, 2008)

Shes lovely


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

She certainly is very photogenic.

I find my female hates the camera I can never get a good shot of her, they all come out blurry cause she wont keep still. But Bailey loves the camera, he is a real poser (even if the camera isn't out).


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

lovly pics ,shes beautiful


----------

